# Pictures from a wildlife rescue centre



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Been on placement for 2 weeks at an excellent wildlife rescue centre... here are a few pictures I took


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Lovely shots! If only I had the time to work in a place like this


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

on the 13th pic, the one with the fox, is there a snake in the background?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

brickdagecko said:


> on the 13th pic, the one with the fox, is there a snake in the background?


Yeah I had to take a second look but looks like a box.

Nice pics Elsa loving the Ducks.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

brickdagecko said:


> on the 13th pic, the one with the fox, is there a snake in the background?


Haha no, as awesome as that would be, its a corrugated iron roof!


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

oh haha


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

beautiful photos,


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

double post lol


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Elsa said:


> Haha no, as awesome as that would be, its a corrugated iron roof!


 
what is the wee kestrals story was in a escapeie bird as notice it has anklets and a ring on


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> what is the wee kestrals story was in a escapeie bird as notice it has anklets and a ring on


He (it) was brought in as a captive bred and handreared by the volunteers. Not entirely sure why he ended up there, but he's going to be used as a demonstration bird when he's friendly and better with visitors!


----------

